# Bait question



## Illinisnapturtle (May 22, 2021)

New to the group. I’m from southern Illinois and we do a lot of cat fishing but specialize in snapping turtles. We clear out people’s farm ponds that are over run and ruined by turtles. We make a trip to the ocean usually round the Alabama area bout once a year and we’re gonna do some beach fishin for shark this year. Catfish and turtle love liver. Chicken liver works the best. It’s very bloody and the scent really travels. I use elastic thread to keep the liver on the hook. Can y’all use liver for bait for sharks. Just seems like it would work really good


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Never used chicken liver but a conatiner in the stores is super cheap so it might be interesting to experiment and see if it attracts. When I fish for anything, I take several baits. I woud think that you would have to use several pieces on a larger hook than what you are using for turtles and catfish. I have seen guys use Ladyfish/bonita which is a natural baits. When the Ladyfish run along the coast, they are fun to catch. The Realator (Jim) on the forum chartered for shark. Ask him about baits.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

I find beef liver will stay on the hook better. No idea about shark bait though.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

I think you will be a catfish catching fool if you tried to shark fish with liver. Generally when shark fishing catfish and crabs are the enemy, they strip your good bait intended for sharks. Best shark baits are rays, skipjacks, spanish and king mackerel, various fish heads, snapper, grouper, tuna...etc can usually be picked up for free at any fish cleaning station.

Contrary to what a lot of people (especially northerners) seem to think.... sharks do not like rotten stinky bait. The fresher the better honestly. Rotten bait just feeds the hardheads and crabs.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

When you get here, go by a bait shop and get a couple of bonita's, cut them in half for bait. We use Gulf Breeze Bait/Tackle over this way.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

And if you refer to the Gulf as the 'ocean' there'll be someone who will give you shit about it. It's technically part of the Atltantic, but no one here calls it the 'ocean'. I know nothing about sharks except that they like to bite my gray snapper off just behind the gills when I'm bottom fishing so just a little PSA.


----------

